# El ARES no me coge el pin 14 nunca.



## Meta (Mar 23, 2009)

Buenas.

Cada vez que hago algo en el ARES, pasado con el ISIS. No me coge el pin 14 +5V. No se el motivo. pongan el ares cojan el 16F84A y demás componentes para que veas que no lo coge, nunca se conecta las pistas y no se el motivo.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 23, 2009)

Mi proteus es viejito y no quiere abrir tu circuito


----------



## Vick (Mar 23, 2009)

Si no lo conecta, es por una sencilla razón: no lo tienes conectado a nada...


----------



## Ardogan (Mar 24, 2009)

También tengo un proteus más viejo. 
Al poner un 74HC14 por ejemplo, para especificar a que pines van conectado los terminales de alimentación del integrado hago click con el botón derecho sobre el componente de interés-> propiedades -> Hidden pins y ahí sale un cuadrito donde podemos especificar que alimentación y que masa conectar al integrado.


----------



## Meta (Mar 24, 2009)

Vick dijo:
			
		

> Si no lo conecta, es por una sencilla razón: no lo tienes conectado a nada...



Si lo tengo conectado, ahora tu lógica no  quiere decir que concuerda con la realidad. Así que una cosa es lo que crees y otra la verdadera realidad.

Solucionado. Era que ponía diferentes tensiones. +5V,  +12V


----------



## Vick (Mar 24, 2009)

Haber te explico:

Tienes los pines de alimentación que se llaman +5v, y todos esos puntos los une al momento de hacer la placa, pero si vas a las propiedades del pic y das click en el botón *hidden pins* verás que el pin de alimentación del PIC se llama Vdd (no +5v) y es por eso que no lo une, ya que el programa considera que no lo tienes conactado a nada por que no hay ningun punto que se llame Vdd igual que el pin 14.

Solución:

1. Si ya tienes tu circuito con los puntos llamados +5v ve a las propiedades del pic y en hidden pins ponle el nimbre +5v al pin 14 (el de alimentación) y listo ya lo unirá a todos los puntos que se llaman +5v, para que no tengas que cambiar todos los +5v por Vdd.

2. En futuros circuitos pon las terminales de alimantación con el nombre Vdd para que automaticamente se llamen igual que el pin 14 del pic y así ya los tienes como un punto común y con los de todos los demas circuitos CMOS que uses, en los que tambien el pin de alimentación se llama Vdd.

También puedes poner un lugar a donde conectar las líneas de alimentación, por ejemplo un conector o un simple pin donde soldarás las terminales de tu fuente, o un conector para lo mismo, modifiqué el circuito que pones para que veas como, en este caso cambié el nombre del pin Vdd del pic para no tener que cambier todos los +5v y agregué conectores y pines para que veas como los conecta al hecer el PCB, subo el circuito.

Perdón si el mansaje anterior sonó un poco raro, pero ayer no tenía tiempo para escribir esto.

Saludos.


----------



## Meta (Mar 24, 2009)

Gracias.


----------

